# Marching order II



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

After KenOC
Instead of numbers it is alphabetical
You can choose a composer...
For example
A - Addinsell
Or a work...
For example
B - Ballade no. 1 (Chopin)

Have fun!!!!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll start

A - allegro de concert (Chopin)


----------



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

B - B Minor Prelude(Rachmaninoff)


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

C - Concerti Grossi op. 6 (Händel)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

D - Debussy, Claude


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

E - Edward Elgar - a twofor


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

F - Faure, Gabriel


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

G - George Gershwin


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

H - "Hammerklavier", Piano Sonata #29 In B Flat, Op. 106, Beethoven


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I for Iolanthe - Gilbert and Sullivan


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

J is for Janacek.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

K for King Roger - Szymanowski


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

L for Lahti Symphony Orchestra plays Sibelius Karelia: Tableau 3: 'Narimont, the Duke of Lithuania, levying taxes in the Province of Käkisalmi' under the baton of Okku Kamu


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

M - _Metaboles_ by Dutilleux


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

N - Nocturne, Op. 72/1 Chopin


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

O for Ockeghem and Obrecht.

(though it's tempting to just say O for The wings of a dove)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

P for Piano Sonata No. 14 [Moonlight Sonata]


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

Or P for Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Q- Joseph Quesnel (French Canadian) or Johann Quantz (Flute teacher to Frederick the Great)


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

R for Resurrection - Mahler's 2nd


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

S - Serenade/Standchen - Schubert


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Taneyev - John of Damascus.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

V is for Verdi, of course. Sorry Ralph.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

W for What did you do to celebrate Wagner's 200th Birthday?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Xu Yi – Le Plein du Vide


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

Ysaye, Eugene, with hats off for Berceuse, Op. 20 (arr. for cello and piano).


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Zlatý kolovrat (The Golden Spinning Wheel) - Dvořák

Should we start over now?


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

AA for Thorvald Aagaard


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Good idea, Kleinzeit.

BB for Edmund Ru*bb*ra

Edit: Or, even more obvious: Béla Bartók


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

CC is for Luigi Boccherini!

Edit: Milton BaBBitt


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Carl *D*itters von *D*ittersdorf


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Carl *D*itters von *D*ittersdorf


Strictly speaking, this for TT...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Edward Elgar and a few more characters


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Georg Mu*ff*at for a fortissimo.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

GG - George Gershwin


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

HH - *H*oward *H*anson


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

II - *I*ppolitov-*I*vanov, Mikhail


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

JJ - Joseph Jongen


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Or - JJ - Joseph Joachim


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

KK - Koji Kondo


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

George *Ll*oyd. Or one of the Lloyd-Webbers.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Modest Mussorgsky - probably my favorite alliterative composer


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Robert Schuma*nn*. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets continue with just one letter and keep going round as I have a feeling we may get stuck soon if we do otherwise

O - out of my sight (Chopin)


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Lets continue with just one letter and keep going round as I have a feeling we may get stuck soon if we do otherwise
> 
> O - out of my sight (Chopin)


Never!! I*pp*olitv-Ivanov again!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Or *P*eter *P*ears.


----------

